# The Skinny/Fat Prejudice Thread



## SqueeKee (Jun 16, 2008)

This topic came up in the racism thread and I thought that a thread about the prejudice/stereotyping against both "Skinny" and "Fat" people would be a good idea!

I grew up thin and most of my friends were bigger than me. None of them were morbidly obese. All of them were beautiful. They all also seemed to think it was ok to put me down constantly, to the point where I had some *Body Dysmorphic Disorder* going on; I thought I was way thinner than I actually was.

I felt so bad for my larger friends for the taunts they sometimes received that I spent a lot of energy trying to make them feel better about themselves. I reassured them constantly about their looks. None of them should have needed reassurance, they were beautiful, imo. I seriously am a kickass friend when it comes to support! lol

It got to the point though that it seemed like I was always saying "I need to gain weight" or "You're so lucky you've got curves" etc and all I ever got in return was crap. I was making them feel good but all I felt was crappy. I thought I was skeletal. I ate and ate and ate, desperately hoping to put on even a few pounds, to be accepted.

Just this year I gave that up. It was my New Year's Resolution. I decided to just be happy and healthy. My body is beautiful just like everyone else's. I don't treat it like a trash can any more. My friends can deal with their issues in their own way. I won't stop supporting them, but I also won't be their whipping post.

What I noticed too was that the prejudice was very accepted. Thin people should be able to put up with barbs and insults because apparently we're supposed to be just so grateful to be "skinny" that nothing else matters! You should hear the way people react when I complain about this whole thing by the way . . . I get enough dirty looks for being thin as it is but now I get the "oh poor little skinny girl" eye-roll crap. Grr.

Anyway, that's all for now I guess! I'd like to hear what other people have to say because I know there is a lot of prejudice on both sides of the fence . . . I just can't help but wonder why people can't just accept themselves and everyone else for who and what they are!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 16, 2008)

I have been on both sides of the spectrum.

The most hurtful insults always came from young men. For some of these idiots, they think they have the god given right to tell a female what they think of her body.

They'll tell a slim girl to eat a porkchop. They'll tell an overweight girl to "Free Willy". And they tell any girl what they think of her sexually.

Thanks for letting me rant...


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, no prob! I always rant about this issue! People can be so hurtful! Ugh!


----------



## beaglette (Jun 16, 2008)

If there had to be prejudice in the world, why not making it something WORTHWHILE like stupidity, ignorance, etc.?




Why something as superficial as weight???

Funny that you mention Body Dysmorphic Disorder. I have the same thing-- I see myself as wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fatter than I am. Or maybe not? I always make comments like "my fat butt", "sit my fat self down", "wait let me cover up my rolls before you take that picture!" "don't get my fat butt in that picture" and things of that nature. I will always consider myself fat-- I even see myself as 500 lbs. still. I can't get it out of my head. I even do "fat stuff" like making sure the toilet stall is big enough to maneuver around, making sure the arms of a chair are wide enough to fit me, making sure the space between the booth and the table in the restaurant is big enough and I've recently stopped bending over like a fat girl after I became aware that I was doing it.

And why do fat/thin people feel this way? Because of the way society forces its collective "standards" on others.

I say phooey!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

this is very true, my sister used to be very thin naturally, but she'd constantly be getting nasty comments, the one which horrified me the most was when she was walking to the bathroom in a restaurant and someone said as she passed 'she's probably going to throw it all up now'

I think with so many people being overweight, it has become more accepted, and saying rude things about fat people is seen as more nasty than comments about thin people, as you said!

I really try not to make comments about either fat or thin people, but if I know they can't hear me... well I'll be honest. I might think something nasty that is weight based if i don't like something else about them - like their personality or whatever. I wouldn't do that within their hearing though, I really do try not to say things that would hurt peoples feelings as a general rule. A little rude thinking is ok occasionally though, right?


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2008)

I absolutely hate weight prejudices. I was stick skinny until I "filled in" in late puberty. And now IÂ´m still borderline underweight according to my BMI, but I donÂ´t look underweight or anything anymore. I think of myself as "curvey skinny" lol

Most of my extended family ranges from slightly overweight to obese. I was constantly teased as a child, and now still am. They make comments like "How are you ever gonna get a boyfriend, guys like a big chest and some curves" and "Oh I bet all you young girls do is count calories all day". So apparently they think I live off Tic Tacs, so they constantly offer me food. They literally stuff me, which I love though, I love to eat.

Even though I have never been fat and probably never will be, and even though I have few overweight friends...I still hate the way some people talk about overweight people. I even donÂ´t like to use the word "fat" because it has such a negative tone to it. The word "fat" goes in hand with being lazy, and eating junk all day...at least thatÂ´s whatÂ´s IMO being associated with it.

And being in med school I have even heard a lot of doctors talk badly about overweight people behind their backs. ThatÂ´s really worrying, imagine youÂ´re overweight and very self conscious about it and now on top of everyone else you also have to worry about your doctor talking trash about you as soon as youÂ´re out the door!

Extreme obesity is not an as big issue as it in the US (yet!), so itÂ´s really disgusting to see how some doctors are almost fascinated with a really obese person. IÂ´ve heard this one doc say "oh we have this new patient whoÂ´s having surgery tomorrow. Go check her out, she is freakin huuuge, she might just break the bed" and he laughed like he just told the worldÂ´s funniest joke. Eww, that comment made him seem soo ugly ya know?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:
Even though I have never been fat and probably never will be, and even though I have few overweight friends...I still hate the way some people talk about overweight people. Yep, my hubby is about 280lbs (and that's after losing about 30lbs) so I hate hearing people talk bad about people who are overweight. He went through a lot of BS in high school and middle school, kids can be so cruel!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 16, 2008)

as a baby i was anorexic, as a teen i compensated my lack of friends by anything sweet. now i am overweight but probably eat more fruit and veggies than many "educated" people of my age (those thinking they know better and giving you advices when eating a pizza



).

as a teen my parents told me i'd look so much cuter with a few less kilos. when you're a teen constantly looking for your parents' approval, that really hurts. since then i don't really care about weight anymore, at least i don't judge people by how much they weigh.

like Andrea said, it's often associated with laziness and eating junk all day. people just don't know what they are talking about. either i ask them how much their foolishness weighs, or i ask them to read the labels of whatever they're eating or whatever snack they have in their bags.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif either i ask them how much their foolishness weighs, or i ask them to read the labels of whatever they're eating or whatever snack they have in their bags. LMAO, those are good responses. And thereÂ´s always the classic"IÂ´m fat, youÂ´re ugly. I can loose weight, but you....?"


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

indeed. Def. True.

But there is so much pressure on girls to lose weight.

I want to lose about 5-10 kgs. But seriously? I'm not fat. What with the changes to dress sizes, I have the same measurements as marilyn monroe! but today that's considered a little chunky





I think most girls today want to lose weight, but you know what? we don't need to! we're gorgeous how we are! it should be about health, not weight!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 16, 2008)

I know my sister in law has to deal with this crap. She's even having trouble with her boyfriend over her weight. Its sad because she doesn' even feel comfortable going to the gym because just stare at her.

When i first met her she was anorexic and when she finally got help, she gained back all 120 lbs. Right now we're motivating each other to lose weight so hopefully it'll all work out.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it should be about health, not weight! Exactly!!





And hey, if you don't want to be healthy fine! Just don't be mean to people! lol!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 16, 2008)

I followed the link from the rascism thread and came here lol

I've always been naturally thin and seeing as I'm 6 feet tall (about 1.82 metres) that makes me look slimmer as well. All my life my weight has been commented on and as a self-conscious person I've never been able to brush the comments off. I've never checked my BMI but I'm pretty sure that I'm not under-weight. I eat normally (sometimes a bit too much junk food but I've got a sweet tooth



) and don't seem to put on weight and people talk to me like my weight is my FAULT! They assume that I must watch my weight and as a result of that a lot of people judge me before they know me. They just assume that I must be stuck up and self-obsessed when I'm really not!

In a day and age where if you're even a tiny bit above average you're labelled 'fat' and if you're a tiny bit below average you're labelled 'anorexic' is it any wonder that people get eating disorders and body dysmorphic disorder? As long as your healthy and happy what right has anyone else to give a hoot about how you look?

Sorry about the mini-rant. As you can tell I get quite annoyed about this subject lol


----------



## P.I.T.A (Jun 16, 2008)

*I've always been on the skinny side....until I started driving a couple of years ago. I've gained about 20 lbs, but you know what, I love it! I could tone it up a bit, and that's what I'm working on, but I love having the curves now. I finally have shape. What kills me though, is when I see old co workers, or friends I haven't seen in a while, the first thing out of their mouths is "OMG you got fat!" I think to myself, I'm not fat, I'm healthy, happy, and I love the new shape my body has. People just get so use to seeing you one way and just expect you to stay like that. *

I'm not fat.....I'm fluffy!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 16, 2008)

See, you just can't please anyone!

The deciding factor for me was when I came to Toronto for xmas and everyone was like "you're still as skinny as ever!" and I had gained about 10 pounds! wtf!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know my sister in law has to deal with this crap. She's even having trouble with her boyfriend over her weight. Its sad because she doesn' even feel comfortable going to the gym because just stare at her. 
When i first met her she was anorexic and when she finally got help, she gained back all 120 lbs. Right now we're motivating each other to lose weight so hopefully it'll all work out.

I have a friend like that but met her man when she was big. He's telling her to loose weight and she has, 100 lbs of it. He still tells her she needs to loose more... (she's about 5'7 and weighs 165?) I dunno. To me she looks pretty damn good, and so does she. But he broke it off with her, mainly because of the weight thing and that he wants to be with someone good looking enough for him? Some stupid jibber jabber like that and if you see my friend - she is really gorgeous, fat or skinny. AND she still wants to be with him.
I just dunno about a guy who is superficial like that. I hate that!

I've been big ever since I moved from the city to suburban life. So around, 8 years is when the weight gain started. I think ... in my prospective, the bigger person gets taunted more. I've seen skinny girls made fun of but not as bad as I was. Yeah, more folks are more tolerant towards bigger people now - a lot of girls who are size 12 gets hollered at a lot. Back then, at that size - I never was... was just called fat. But it's still there... the stares you get when you walk into the store buying clothes. Ugh. Skinny girls just don't get the negative attention like bigger girls do. Skinny was always like, "you need to eat more" as with fat it was always associated with being ugly as well.

I'm not saying either thing is good but being fat is just a lot more difficult than one can imagine unless they were/are one.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 17, 2008)

Recently when I went to the doctors to get my prescription she said I really needed to put on weight as my BMI is low, but then she said if i put on too much weight that would also be unsafe, you just can't win really. I eat a lot but I'm just naturally skinny like my mum so I can't help it, and I also hate it when you complain about being skinny but people think you are bragging and make a nasty comment. Not everyone is happy being skinny..

I do think it is unhealthy and not very good if you are obese, and it's kind of the persons fault for eating too much or not exercising but some people have health problems which make them overweight so they shouldn't be criticized.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am overweight, fat, whatever the correct or incorrect term is and I have learned to basically deal with it. Being this size has never been a big hassle for me, because I havent been teased about my weight that much, more family stating how "big" I am than people on the outside. When I do go to high end makeup counters, I do get ignored, the paranoia in me says they are wondering what my fat ass wants with makeup..to eat it perhaps? LOL. I was with a friend in the mall and she went to Express and the sales associates looked at me like a had a "fat ass shoplifter" t-shirt on, so to prevent being ignorant, I sat outside the store. In the south to women not my size, I am disgusting; to 75% of men, Im a thick goddess, I dont care what either side thinks, I am happy, no one pays bills here so why would I be asshurt over what someone that dont know what color panties I have on has to say about me.

I dont really care about what anyone says in relation to my weight,. If I want to lose it, I will, If I dont, I wont. I am healthy, that was just confirmed yet again yesterday when I had a physical. I even respect those that are bigger than me because in one way or another, this weight gain of mine is due to lack of self control, depression, lack of friends and activity, not having a job, cleaning the house and chasing kids is not strenuous enough. I do believe this that makes me a "pot calling the kettle black, hypocrite" There are some fat women in this world that have no self confidence, cant find anything anything good to say about themselves and are so negative in every aspect of their life. That's what I call a fat *****. That's what a fat person is, that angry broad in the corner that dont dance that thinks she's ugly, that's negative.... You know how they say in every click of girls theres a fat one...that's her, not me





I blame society and tv and the media on how women that are overweight are treated by people that walk the street. No matter how hard it is tried to convince people that everyone is beautiful, and us larger scale tippers are too. But we are fat, disgusting, we sit in front of the tv and eat 8 big macs in an hour, washing that down with a refreshing lard and milkshake mixture, yeah that's us. Fat is no longer an adjective, it is a label, that associates with lazy, nasty, unkempt, uncool, usless, unhealthy. Society has never encouraged being yourself, it does encourage being thin, Im sorry that's just the truth.

I AM GUILTY OF TALKING ABOUT SMALLER frame ladies, yes I am, I will admit that. And Im sorry



I love everyone, like I said in the other thread it is part ignorance, im guilty of that.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 18, 2008)

I try not to be prejudiced towards people of different sizes. The only time it really happens is when someone is complaining about being a certain size but purposely sabotages themselves to not get to their goal weight by overeating, undereating etc and is unwilling to change but will never stop complaining about their problem. That agitates me and it's hard not to judge then. I know that weight doesn't determine someone's character but someone's eating and exercise habits instead sometimes.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate some of the tabloids, It's so and so is too fat. Then she sees this goes on a diet or worse starves herself. Then sure enough next month the front page reads, Look so and so has an eating disorder, she is too thin. WTF!!!!

As long as someone is healthy and happy with themselves back off. Too many of our young women are hovering over toilets and exercising to the point of literal exhaustion to look like people in mags, that have all been airbrushed to perfection!!!!

I decided to get healthier because I was unhappy and unhealthy. And I feel way better now, but I am still technically over weight, and still working on it.

And it has been way more emotional than I expected, proving that being overweight is more than just "Eat less and move more lazy A$$" Which is a naive comment I have seen and heard so many times from many different people.

If it were that easy than the weight loss industry wouldn't be the multi million dollar racket that it is! *rolling eyes thinking of money I've wasted*


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 18, 2008)

I think the concept of losing weight is very simple really. Eat less, move more. However, it can be so hard to apply to your real life sometimes for lots of people. There can be and usually are some complications and besides that, it can be hard to keep up if you only want to look better and feel miserable while trying to accomplish that.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 18, 2008)

You just can't win huh?

The other night I went to dinner w/ my sister, her bf, his brother, and their mom. We went to the best mexican place in town and I had two enchiladas w/ rice and beans and they are BIG ASS plates! I stuffed more than 3/4 of it that night. My sister said that later they were talking about me, more as funny I guess. Saying they thought I didn't eat, and they were surprised my short frame didn't collapse over the amount I ate.

That's how I eat when there's exceptionally good food in front of me.






I think it's funny, but also, I don't want other people thinking I don't eat! That's BS, cause I do eat, and IDC what I eat, I don't count calories, I don't limit how much (mostly for the cost, but otherwise



).

And I think subconsiously, I like it when people eat w/ me, or watch me eat, and I try (subC) to eat in front of them if I feel they think I'm too thin or w/e.


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 18, 2008)

the topic of weight can be so hard on people..I am sure being overweight is really tough and am sure being underweight is really tough also. Those on the opposite side of the spectrum may not understand that so much. Skinny people want to gain, thicker people want to lose...either way, with the media these days, we are ALL screwed. A size 0 is very hollywood typical, a 2 is about average for them and that is what young girls (as well as older ones too) think is the norm...now if your body size is naturally built to be a 0 or a 2..by all means great, but if you are a 7 naturally trying to diet down to a 0...that is when it gets bad. Some women can eat ANYTHING they want and stay thin..most cannot.

Thank goodness there are men out there that love ALL different types of women..some like 'em thin some like 'em thick! There is no cookie cutter beautiful. We come in all shapes, sizes, colors and often have horrible self esteems but there is always a person out there (no matter what size you are) that wishes they could look like you...and there is a man out there that wishes he could have ya for his own!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2008)

well said Lauren !!


----------



## rlise (Jun 20, 2008)

oo i so have all this crap ... its really just hard to be female these days.

shoot as a youngen i was way CHUNKIFIED... had a pig nose... so guess what i was called till 5th grade Miss Piggy! cant tell everyone how lovely that was to hear by kids whom were supposed to be my friends.. but whatever .. eat a *ock! then in 5th grade my bobbs went from nothing to 34C ... and then i had everyone horny idiot saying crap to me and continued till like 18 then i moved to mASS and worked at a gym and just went retarded with shakes and working out and put on sooooo much weight .. not fat but i was all muscle and almost 200lbs.. im only 5'7".. so anyways i meet 1yr later my man (now) and i was still big and said he liked me that way. well i had 2 babies.. my 1st son i put on like 60lbs while preggo... and weighed 193lbs on the day he was born. and at that point i was like in a dream because i couldnt see just how big i really was. well after my last baby... i met a friend whom was short as hell, skinny, small chested with a HUGE GOD DERN BOOTY.... i mean i like big butts and i cannnot lie BOOTY... i loved her.. anyways... lol.. she got me motivated and my bf was like why you gonna work out... so anyways here i am exactly 1yr and half later... and i went 180lbs (what i weighed after baby #2) to 123lbs... and now all i f'in hear is onigod you look soo sick.. what are you doing to yourself.. what he doing to you.. omigod omiflippinjesus! can everyone get off my *hit! i mean the whole time when im fat i heard remarks on being soo big and its my fault.. now i busted my butt to try and look decent and try to be able to play with 2 boys.... and i can now run and haulass after my kids.. its great im blissfully happy with myself.. and yet all im hearing is crud.... its really ridiculous... and after all this weightloss we all know what happens.. think shrink and then gravity takes over and what sagging.. so it really really sucks whe people tell me i look sick .. cuz its like ya know i gotta deal with the aftermath of weightloss and sagging everything then ya'll mofos wanna tell me i look sick... i mean thats just freaking beautiful!

i really hate that crap how people want you to be healthy and better for yourself and so you hear the chime and work at it and you get lip and guff when you not only do it but look freaking HAWT(so my man says) when your done.

so ladies i say we all get *uck you tattooed on my inner lip and next time someone says sumthin... poke out that lip.. walk away! LMAO priceless!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 20, 2008)

Rlise, I'd love to see a before/after pic if you have one...

I think losing weight IS hard, or, as you guys have said, everyone would have done it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 20, 2008)

Although I am overweight I eat in small portions because I just cant eat alot. So when people see me eat small portions or just a salad (which i love) people assume im on a diet and i think thats kinda rude. I was eating a salad at work and my co-worker loudly asked if i was on a diet. Cant i just eat salad because i like it? lol Anyway thats my pet-peeve.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Although I am overweight I eat in small portions because I just cant eat alot. So when people see me eat small portions or just a salad (which i love) people assume im on a diet and i think thats kinda rude. I was eating a salad at work and my co-worker loudly asked if i was on a diet. Cant i just eat salad because i like it? lol Anyway thats my pet-peeve. Omg!! That's the story of my life and i F'n Hate it. I love lettuce and salads!!! End of story. Are you on a diet? Oh c'mon get real food? She must be dieting. Blah, blah, blah!

Side note **I don't like the word chubby, I hate it. I'm not fat, and i'm not skinny. I'm chubby



. i hate that word, lol **

I also hate when I eat my salads people who know I'm 'Chubby" telling me i don't need to lose weight. When they know I do! Liars!


----------



## rlise (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rlise, I'd love to see a before/after pic if you have one... 
I think losing weight IS hard, or, as you guys have said, everyone would have done it.

oh my god .. i will post some for ya.. omigod.. iwas sooo big ugh! but yall cant laugh!lmao


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Rlise, what did you do to lose weight? That's amazing!


----------



## rlise (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rlise, what did you do to lose weight? That's amazing! really turbo jam , danicing at home, and on demand area specific programs... like just abs, just buns, etc... and i mean i lost 30 lbs in about 2 months and i slowed down because bf said that was drastic.. so i i did that and now i just on demand shows and dance,... i dont even use turbo jam anymore.. however that sh*t WORKS no joke...

heck i just started carmen electras fit to strip .. its like 23 minutes on; on demand... and i did monday and wednesday.... and i can already feel my abs and but firming on up!

yall gals should try it!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm trying everything you said, lol.


----------



## rlise (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm trying everything you said, lol. welp to you and anyone else... who is working out or keeping themselves healthy or whatever. GOOD LUCK! it always nice to have a pump up ever now &amp; again!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2008)

Nury can probably 2nd that Turbo Jam, haha.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rlise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif really turbo jam , danicing at home, and on demand area specific programs... like just abs, just buns, etc... and i mean i lost 30 lbs in about 2 months and i slowed down because bf said that was drastic.. so i i did that and now i just on demand shows and dance,... i dont even use turbo jam anymore.. however that sh*t WORKS no joke... 
heck i just started carmen electras fit to strip .. its like 23 minutes on; on demand... and i did monday and wednesday.... and i can already feel my abs and but firming on up!

yall gals should try it!

That is how i lost all my pregnancy weight too, doing turbo jam


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nury can probably 2nd that Turbo Jam, haha. LOL!i just did, haha.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jun 23, 2008)

I get comments about how thin I am sometimes. I usually reply with "I don't value your opinion, you are 4 times my size" and they usually are. I never say those things outside of that situation though. I've seen girls that are considerably bigger than me and I think they are very pretty. I just get catty as hell when people bug me about my weight. My doc thinks I have hyperthyroidism. It makes me thin but also gives me anxiety and nervousness. It doesn't help my eyesight either. There are times when my anxiety is at its peek and I swear I would rather weight about 10 or 15 pounds more than deal that emotional crap.

So yeah, NO ONE has it perfect. Thats why there is no point in comparing people when it comes down to it. You will always find someone more or less fortunate than you so why bother.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 23, 2008)

You know what I think is stupid, some people often say to thin people 'you are small' or when they offer you a cake they say 'You can use it'

I mean, I am not going ot say to overweight people 'you should not eat that' or 'wow you are overweight'

That's the same thing. They think it's okay to say that stuff to thinner people I guess.

I have size small, always been skinny when I was young. The BC pill gave me some roundings lol. I have had periods I was happy with myself and periods I wanted to gain weight!

I think you make yourself an image about yourself on what other people say to you in your life. Especially when you are young.

my BMI is now in the green zone (healthy weight) but almost on the border of being to small. So I don't need to loose weight that's for sure!


----------



## rlise (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is how i lost all my pregnancy weight too, doing turbo jam



i kno now they need some really cool futuristic option for us gals w/ the freddie kruger stomachs! ya know wat im saying!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rlise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i kno now they need some really cool futuristic option for us gals w/ the freddie kruger stomachs! ya know wat im saying! I was thin after i had my kid, so I feel ya! I can't decide what is worse, having saggy skin or being plump and having it all nice and filled out, lol. That crap was hard to deal with, it was like ok i'm thin, but i got to still hide this crap.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rlise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i kno now they need some really cool futuristic option for us gals w/ the freddie kruger stomachs! ya know wat im saying! Haha, yeah, no kidding.All the technology that we have, they even talk about being able to teleport objects now, and we don't have anything that can fix that, pfft.

Offtopic anywho.

I was gonna say yeah, i think i felt a lot of what people have already mentioned here too though, after i had my kid, first one, i was single, his dad had died, and i gained too much weight, no one wanted to date me and on top of that i had a kid haha.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 23, 2008)

totally off topic, but since there are two experts here... did you get the gloves with turbo jam ?


----------



## daer0n (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif totally off topic, but since there are two experts here... did you get the gloves with turbo jam ? I didnt Mag, cause i downloaded the whole set, i wish i could download the gloves too though haha!





I am not sure but i guess you can find those gloves at the excersicing equipment stores, cause there is a friend of mine that bought hers some time ago, years actually, for her kickboxing class, and they were weighted gloves as well.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2008)

cool, thanks. ahem... i downloaded them too





i was thinking about two bottles of water as a cheap alternative



.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool, thanks. ahem... i downloaded them too




i was thinking about two bottles of water as a cheap alternative



.

You could use 3 pounds dumbells as well Mag, as an alternative


----------

